# VapeClub - Mikes Mega Mixes - Name it competition



## VapeGrrl (2/9/15)

It is time to release another new flavour from Mikes Mega mixes - Custa Nise!!

_"Custa Nise is rich and decadent custard heavily laced with anise and a smidgen of something sweet. A palpable dusting of brown sugar accents this unique pairing."_

To win this new flavour I am going to post a picture and the person who comes up with the best caption wins.

First prize: A bottle of Custa Nise + another flavour of your choice
Second prize: A bottle of Custa Nise

The competition will run until Monday to give everyone a chance to get those brains working.

So without further ado .. here's the pic!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mike (2/9/15)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

"Who said you can't blow clouds outdoors?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/9/15)

"Look, my mod looks like a Vuvuzela..."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

"A new cloud sucking device engineered to combat the global climate change brought on by vaping"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TommyL (2/9/15)

"Got me some of dat dere' Mike's mega mixes man"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/9/15)

"Look the vape meet has begun"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (2/9/15)

Statuesque Clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/9/15)

"Vapemediaz - The god of vape"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/9/15)

"" Let's Bring the People Some Rain ""

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/9/15)

"Look - I'm a steam engine".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

"Cloud Olympics"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingSquid (2/9/15)

"And clouds there shall be."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/9/15)

"Mods of the Gods"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noddy (3/9/15)

"Mike's Mega Mixes - The god's first choice for cloud production!"


----------



## skola (3/9/15)

"And on the first day He said, Let there be Clouds!!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

"Game of Clouds"


----------



## acorn (3/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (3/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (3/9/15)

"Age old vaping, from the Gods to the followers"


----------



## Mike (3/9/15)

Gonna be way tougher to pick a winner than I expected. Excellent stuff so far everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/9/15)

I just had to do this one also LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/9/15)

"The Vapers Battle Cry Signals the Beginning of the Cloud Blowing Olympics"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohammed seedat (3/9/15)

" Ànd these mortals think clouds form through evaporation ha ha ha "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (3/9/15)

Riaz said:


> View attachment 34954


Thats my line.... Jokes good one!!!


----------



## Yoda (3/9/15)

" MIKE's MEGA MIXES - Preferred by Angels since the dawn of time, a classic for the ages!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IcedVape (3/9/15)

So you think you can Vape?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (3/9/15)

another one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123 (3/9/15)

"Keep sucking, till the clouds come"-www.mmm.com


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

"Beat this, bitches"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

"Dost thou even cloud?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Muammar Williams (3/9/15)

" Greek Gods - Original CloudChasers"


----------



## Silver (4/9/15)

Am just going to leave these two interesting snippets here about the Greek Sky and Weather Gods

NEPHELAE (Nephelai) The nymphs of the clouds. They were daughters of the earth-encircling, river Oceanus from whose waters they drew the rain.

ZEUS The King of the Gods and the ruler of the heavens. He was the god of clouds, rain, thunder and lightning.

Source: http://www.theoi.com/greek-mythology/sky-gods.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (4/9/15)

Last one... (Came to me this morning after my Nic/ Caffeine kick.)

*"Mike's Mega Mixes, Blowing up a Storm"*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/15)

Storm god


----------



## hyphen (5/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoeB786 (5/9/15)

Decadent Sunset Custard


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

Is it just me or does that cloud have the resemblance of a warthog? 

I'm going with "VLAKVARK".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn (5/9/15)

I Lied, this is the last one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (5/9/15)

Another try 
"Cloud Chasers"


----------



## kelly22 (5/9/15)

BLOW ME!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

kelly22 said:


> BLOW ME!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What about blow me VLAKVARK 
Or more correctly blow me a VLAKVARK


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/9/15)

"VAPE ENVY" seeing as the main dude blowing up a rainstorm looks like he's shunting one guy away to the left and the other little guy seems like he is crying to the right of the pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (6/9/15)

"Salpinx of the clouds" 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achmat89 (6/9/15)

Nephele = cloud nymph
Latin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fransvr (6/9/15)

"Need we say more?"

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (6/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## element0709 (6/9/15)

This is Clouping!!! With Max VG yo!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (6/9/15)

I call this one the squonk trilogy:


----------



## Nick (6/9/15)

"Guys check this out... I have hooked up my vuvuzala to my eleaf 100 watt.. chucking some big clouds with this Custa Nise juice from MMM"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (7/9/15)

This is really going to be a difficult decision. 

Since it is Mikes juices he can pick the first winner and I will pick the runner up.

The competition will close tonight at 22:00 tonight and I shall post the winners tomorrow.

Thank you all who have entered so far, you really got those brains working hard

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (7/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConradS (7/9/15)

And it was with the great anticipation of the worshippers that this moment eventually arrived, that moment when the Gods' new stock of Mikes Mega Mixes finally came in - and their rain dance finally bore fruit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (7/9/15)

Mike's Custard Clouds
Made for the skies


----------



## VapeGrrl (8/9/15)

The competition is now closed. Thank you every one. Mike and I will post the winners later.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (8/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> The competition is now closed. Thank you every one. Mike and I will post the winners later.


Waaaaiting


----------



## Christos (8/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Waaaaiting


Shhhhh it's busy steeping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Achmat89 (9/9/15)

No winners?


----------



## Riaz (9/9/15)

still nothing...

juices must be steeping nicely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (9/9/15)

Riaz said:


> still nothing...
> 
> juices must be steeping nicely


Or perhaps that guy blowing the warthog is still recovering from that massive hit. 
I suspect a dry hit.


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

Hey fellars. The winners have mostly been decided - just need to confirm the announcement with @VapeGrrl 

Turns out I couldn't even pick a single winner, so there'll be an additional runner up!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/9/15)

And the winner issssssss......................


----------



## VapeGrrl (9/9/15)

and the winners are
First place:



Smoky Jordan said:


> "Look the vape meet has begun"



Second place


Andre said:


> "Game of Clouds"



runner up


r0gue z0mbie said:


> "Look, my mod looks like a Vuvuzela..."



Well done to everyone

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/15)

lol I've never won a damn thing in my life.

Thanks for the comp Vape Club and MMM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Awesome, thanks. And congrats to all the other winners. It was great fun. So many really creative entries - must have been difficult to choose. My personal favourite was @acorn's "Cloudy with a chance of Mike's Mega Mixes".
Thanks for the competition VapeClub and MMM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

It really was especially tough to pick the standouts. But @Smoky Jordan's just rang so true. The meet hasn't officially started until someone starts blasting unapologetic clouds. Well done all.

As usual, keep an eye out for more competitions!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)

Well done to all the winners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/15)

Yeah...ANISE CUSTARD BABY 

I was pretty stunned when this flavour was announced. Never would I have thought of the combo.


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

@r0gue z0mbie I hope it'll be well appreciated  It's definitely quite different profile, especially compared to my usual stuff. As usual, there's more to it than custard and anise and I think that's where the magic lies with this juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (9/9/15)

Congratulations @Smoky Jordan , @Andre and @r0gue z0mbie , well done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/9/15)

Yoh I'm so stoaked! A big thanks to @Mike and @VapeGrrl. Well done to the other winners @Andre and @rOgue zOmbie good one boys. Looking forward to this juice OH YEAH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

@Smoky Jordan yea you bugger. After posting



Smoky Jordan said:


> And the winner issssssss......................



It took quite a bit of willpower not to comment anything


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/9/15)

I know was just telling my wife about that and having a good laugh


----------



## Riaz (10/9/15)

congrats on the win guys!!!

this was an awesome exciting competition!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

